# is this SLS?



## Lu-05 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi, just wondering if someone can tell me if my azureus froglet has SLS. He's my first tadpole, and from what I've seen online I feel like he might have it. He hasn't come out of the water yet, but the front legs are very stiff and skinny.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I can't say anything conclusive but I took a quick look at my azureus tads and froglets

The ones that still have full tails and all limbs - the front limbs look rather skinny

The two that just came out of the water within the last 12-24 hours have noticeably thicker front limbs.

I hope it's not SLS  but I think it might be too early

As a first timer myself I've noticed quite a lot of variance in development as far as time, shape, size and girth, etc. but so far all my froglets seem healthy

Good luck!


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello,
I am unable to open the photos, I have an iPad.
Can you repost your photos?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 31, 2016)

From your description I would say yes, but I can't open your pics either.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

mudbug said:


> From your description I would say yes, but I can't open your pics either.


Here's OP's pics:

https://imgur.com/a/yRHFg

Any updates OP?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Hard to say. Something doesn't look right but it could easily just be the angle. SLS is one of those things that can occur to different degrees so it's not likely a severe case, because that's very obvious. One of the early indicators is frogs/tads with SLS tend not to use those front legs. Is he using them when he swims/climbs at all?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorry but it does appear to be SLS. The overall health your tad does not good, it's much too thin.


----------

